# Rebranding?



## girllovesthegame

A lot of Hornets fans via a number of forums have thought this should've happened a long time ago. I don't know if this guy is just speculating or if he's heard something factual. 



> In years to come, there promises to be a new cable-TV partnership, the NBA All-Star Game will return to the city, the New Orleans Arena will undergo $50 million in improvements, and the franchise, *in all likelihood, will be rebranded.* The "Hornets" nickname, which followed the team to New Orleans during its 2002 relocation from Charlotte, will probably be replaced by an identity more fitting to the city to which the team is now married, for better and for worse. Though everyone involved hopes the worst is now far behind them.


Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20.../new.orleans.hornets/index.html#ixzz1qd1ld2q4


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yes I have been waiting for this to happen. I think it will really help ticket sales as well as merchandise sales. But it won't matter as much as getting a good team. Do both.


----------



## 29380

Hope it happens I would love to see the Hornets name back in Charlotte and the death of the Bobcats.

What would be a good name?


----------



## Dre

Utah need to change their name to Pulpiters or something and let New Orleans have their damn name


----------



## Floods

New Orleans Hurricanes.

Do it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

New Orleans Guvnuhs
New Orleans Nagins
New Orleans Wild Magnolia Mardi Gras Indians
New Orleans George Porter Jrs
New Orleans Embezzlers
New Orleans Deluge
Crescent City Crooks
New Orleans Stormin Mormons and then make a trade with Utah


----------



## 29380




----------



## Basel

Brass? And hell no to them having Lakers colors. This isn't LSU.


----------



## 29380




----------



## Floods

Geaux Tigers said:


> New Orleans Stormin Mormons and then make a trade with Utah


Jazz is definitely a weird name for a Utah team but I've gotten so used to it. It'd be weird if they changed their name. I hope they don't.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I don't think that taking purple and gold is bad for the lakers. If they make the colors a little different. Like maybe a deeper purple and a saints gold. It would probably really help the marketing if they can associate in some way with the Saints and LSU. Also there was a minor league hockey team in New Orleans called The Brass so I don't know if they can use it despite the fact they they are not longer around.


----------



## 29380

*Angels and Spirit Are the Two Leading Names for a Hornets’ Rebrand*


----------



## Floods

Spirit's a WNBA name.

Angels could work I guess. I'd like it more if it wasn't already in use by another major sports team.


----------



## Floods

What about 'Corsairs' for the new name? Corsairs are basically French pirates. A pirate theme could play well in New Orleans, and the French angle is pretty obvious. Black, purple, and gold would be a good color scheme for it. Maybe 'cors' for short.

New Orleans Corsairs. I like it.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Floods said:


> Spirit's a WNBA name.
> 
> Angels could work I guess. I'd like it more if it wasn't already in use by another major sports team.


The ABA's Spirits of St. Louis?

I actually like Corsairs a lot. Anything unique, really. Angels and Spirits are two of the least unique names anyone could've conceived.


----------



## Floods

I wasn't referring to that, the name Spirit just sounds bush league.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yeah I'm not really down with either Angels or Spirit. I guess if I absolutely HAD to pick one though it would be Angels. Spirit sounds like a little girls dance team. Hopefully these aren't really the only two names being considered. There HAS to be more choices out there.


----------



## RollWithEm

Gators would be a great name for them if wasn't for all the anti-Florida feelings of the LSU fans around here.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, would not go over so well haha.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Voodoo* would have been my next choice, but that's obviously already taken. *Hurricanes* is iconically associated with Miami. Would the *Flood* be too off color? How about the *New Orleans Creole*? *Jambalaya*? How about the *Krewe of New Orleans* on some Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim steez?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I like Krewe, Funk, Soul, Hurricanes is fine I suppose. Id rather stay the Hornets than to be the Spirit or the Angels.


----------



## BlakeJesus

The Soul is kinda cool, I don't know if I could take the New Orleans Funk seriously though. Especially when they're bad, you're really setting up some easy punchlines.


----------



## Dissonance

Utah should switch to Ducks and give back Jazz.


----------



## BlakeJesus

They need to sign Charles Conway if so.


----------



## BlueBaron

They should offer Utah some $$$ to sell the name Jazz. Spirit would be lame. Soul wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Dre

David Stern on draft night:

There's been a trade. 

The Utah Jazz have traded their name to the New Orleans Hornets for a ton of gumbo
The Hornets have traded their name and a half ton of gumbo to the Charlotte Bobcats for exclusive rights to wear Jordans for the next 10 years.

:stern:


----------



## RollWithEm

And then Utah would be the Bobcats? I'm really quite okay with that.


----------



## BlueBaron

RollWithEm said:


> And then Utah would be the Bobcats? I'm really quite okay with that.


Makes more sense than the Utah Jazz. :yesyesyes:


----------



## roux

Angels and Spirits are terrible


----------



## Dre

roux2dope said:


> Angels and Spirits are terrible


Sounds like you're having trouble sleeping at night


----------



## roux

ha


----------



## RollWithEm

I thought about this more last night, and I absolutely love the idea of Utah getting the Bobcats name, New Orleans getting the Jazz back, and Charlotte getting back the Hornets. How can we make that happen?


----------



## Dre

[email protected]


----------



## RollWithEm

The New Orleans Unibrows?


----------

